# What the hell is that noise???



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

So here I am, working away on my computer, skunks asleep in their nest box at the top of the stairs as usual, stairgate shut as usual incase I have to open the door... 

So what the heck is that noise in the kitchen??? I could hear a distinct shuffling and scrabbling around so I went to investigate..... it was coming from the 'locked' broom cupboard....










How did he get there??? The only explanantion I can possibly think of is... he teleported ? :? ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lmao*


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol2: how cute is that! I need a skunky


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ahh the randomness of skunks!


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL, looking at you saying "What" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Pouchie,

Its catching :lol2:, unless its something from the twilight zone.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Pouchie,
> 
> Its catching :lol2:, unless its something from the twilight zone.


 
:lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe hes a flying Skunk:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Aye, its a good job the police didn't raid you.

Theres a large amount of grass and skunk there. :lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Who???? me??????????????:lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

That last picture is epic!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> So here I am, working away on my computer, skunks asleep in their nest box at the top of the stairs as usual, stairgate shut as usual incase I have to open the door...
> 
> So what the heck is that noise in the kitchen??? I could hear a distinct shuffling and scrabbling around so I went to investigate..... it was coming from the 'locked' broom cupboard....
> 
> ...


 
erm............yeah can i help you :whistling2::lol2:

fantastic pics pouchie :no1::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I see Bear was helping mummy by doing a stock check at the same time as undertaking his pest control duties - for Dr Who (did you not see the tardis in there?)


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Bear wanted a new nest box, that's all :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

Yes, I think he had a lovers tiff with Koko, sneaked off and hid in the cupboard, got locked in and stayed there all day snoring his little head off.

They are happily curled up together again today though:




























'scuse the grubby blanket.. due for a spin round the washer me thinks :blush:


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

They are absolutely lush.. Can someone when they have time please mail me or write up info, feeding, care, housing, pretty much everything please on Skunks? I'm really interested! Every since i met George and Fred and now i've seen yours Caz! OMG they are lush... Is it cruel to descent?
I googled them the other day but i got a lot of info up about skunk and cannabis.. Umm No thanks... :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Rie, I will send you some information over on the EKF, and some links to good sites.

Pssst descenting is illegal here now so if you wanted a kit you would have to have an intact one. oh and psssst again theres some breeders in the south west too


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Rie xx said:


> They are absolutely lush.. Can someone when they have time please mail me or write up info, feeding, care, housing, pretty much everything please on Skunks? I'm really interested! Every since i met George and Fred and now i've seen yours Caz! OMG they are lush... Is it cruel to descent?
> I googled them the other day but i got a lot of info up about skunk and cannabis.. Umm No thanks... :lol2:


There is lots of info in the Skunk Den on EKF.. have a look through that then ask away. loulou & fixx are the skunk gurus so you are ok in that department! :notworthy:

It is not cruel to descent in my opinion. Less cruel than neutering.. in my opinion. It is only a small op and I am not sure Koko doesn't know she is decented anyway as she has never tried to spray as far as I know. She displays the same defensive behaviour as Bear (who is not descented) but neither feel life threatened so don't need to spray... so it really makes no difference to me or mine. Descented or not.


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

awwww what cuties!!! :flrt:


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheers Caz.. Thank heavens for Lou and Ray :2thumb:


----------

